# Looking to purchase used heat press MARYLAND



## DCali (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi! Looking to purchase a used heat press. I'm in the DMV area.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try Craigslist and digitsmith.com


----------



## Fbermudez (Jan 19, 2014)

DCali said:


> Hi! Looking to purchase a used heat press. I'm in the DMV area.


 I Have a 15x15 Insta heat press that I haven't used for a while.
send me a pm


----------



## DCali (Aug 28, 2019)

splathead said:


> Try Craigslist and digitsmith.com


 Thank you!!


----------



## DCali (Aug 28, 2019)

Fbermudez said:


> DCali said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Looking to purchase a used heat press. I'm in the DMV area.
> ...


 sent! Thanks!


----------

